# Woman lives every day like it's 1958



## MarkinPhx (Dec 1, 2020)

More power to her if it makes her happy. I would like to know more though such as do they have a TV from that era and do they have a laptop or desktop.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2020)

In 1958 there was no good birth control.  Other than that, I agree, a person needs to dress the way they want.  I was around in 1958.  It was a time that kind of sucked in some ways.  Men were in charge.  This lady idealizes it.  There were no good old days.  Still, if she likes it...


----------



## Gaer (Dec 1, 2020)

Oh, i'd DIE FOR  the 56 Chevy Bel Air!  I wanted that more than ANYTHING back then!  
I think that is so cool!
Weird but Oh, so  cool that she does her own thing!
I love it!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh, i'd DIE FOR  the 56 Chevy Bel Air!  I wanted that more than ANYTHING back then!
> I think that is so cool!
> Weird but Oh, so  cool that she does her own thing!
> I love it!


One thing you could do is fool around in the back seat.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

In 1958  I was living life as a teenager not a married woman,  so I saw things a little differently.    It was all  about the music  and dating and
buying 45's at the downtown music store. 
Didn't care about jewelry and anything in the house ..lol ... and I hated RED lipstick (still do)

.... and yes the cars @Gaer .. .  I had a good friend who only dated guys whose cars she liked.   She married a red chevy Impala.  .. they are still married today.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

*In 1958 I was just spending a lot of time at dances. Me and my friends would go to the dances every Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights I loved dancing and the music.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

I love it!

She's doing what she wants to do, and living life the way she wants to live it.

What could be any more perfect.

People oozed class back in those days.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> In 1958  I was living life as a teenager not a married woman,  so I saw things a little differently.    It was all  about the music  and dating and
> buying 45's at the downtown music store.
> Didn't care about jewelry and anything in the house ..lol ... and I hated RED lipstick (still do)
> 
> .... and yes the cars @Gaer .. .  I had a good friend who only dated guys whose cars she liked.   She married a red chevy Impala.  .. they are still married today.


Of course she would be still married!  The guy had excellent taste!  
No red lipstick for me either.  Back then it was TANGEE, remember?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh, i'd DIE FOR  the 56 Chevy Bel Air!  I wanted that more than ANYTHING back then!
> I think that is so cool!
> Weird but Oh, so  cool that she does her own thing!
> I love it!


I know, what a car that is!

I agree, what a great place this world would be if everyone felt comfortable to live the way they wanted to live, not how society, fashion, and critics view the way everyone should live and be.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 1, 2020)

She seems happy...so I'm happy for her.

Diff strokes and all that jazzzz.

BTW...my older brother had a 56 blue chevy, 2 door.
w/blk leather interior, and he wouldn't let anyone near it
except his girlfriends of course.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Of course she would be still married!  The guy had excellent taste!
> No red lipstick for me either.  Back then it was TANGEE, remember?


I'm a little young to remember tangee, but a great aunt of mine wore a colour close seconds to this but more silvery.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Of course she would be still married!  The guy had excellent taste!
> No red lipstick for me either.  Back then it was TANGEE, remember?


Sure   do!   .. You can still buy it .. https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/original-tangee-lipstick/product/61436


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Sure   do!   .. You can still buy it .. https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/original-tangee-lipstick/product/61436


Oh that stuff/color.  I have some in my bathroom.  We had fun w/it years ago.
It usually turned my lips a red color, not a dark or bright red.

My fave is the last lip pic...reminds me of the 'candied violet' I used to wear.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 1, 2020)

I couldn't stand the 50s; I spent 1958 watching my parents' marriage break up and then things went downhill from there. Around about the mid-1960s, though, when I hit my mid-teens, things were starting to get a little more interesting and open-minded and colorful. But the 50s? Ugh.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh, i'd DIE FOR  the 56 Chevy Bel Air!  I wanted that more than ANYTHING back then!
> I think that is so cool!
> Weird but Oh, so  cool that she does her own thing!
> I love it!



My dad had one in blue and white...it was really awesome back then!


----------



## john danson (Dec 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> In 1958 there was no good birth control.  Other than that, I agree, a person needs to dress the way they want.  I was around in 1958.  It was a time that kind of sucked in some ways.  Men were in charge.  This lady idealizes it.  There were no good old days.  Still, if she likes it...


I dunno,1958 doesn't look so bad right now.


----------



## Ferocious (Dec 2, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> More power to her if it makes her happy. I would like to know more though such as do they have a TV from that era and do they have a laptop or desktop.


*Nothing wrong with this lady......   I still live in 1948....    and I'll be 9 next year.*


----------



## Ferocious (Dec 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love it!
> 
> She's doing what she wants to do, and living life the way she wants to live it.
> 
> ...


*Hmmm....... I was in the class of 'ooze' too......   like, ooze she been out with lately?*


----------



## john danson (Dec 2, 2020)

john danson said:


> I dunno,1958 doesn't look so bad right now.


Sad ? With everything going on now I'd love to ditch my mask and take a trip back to 1958


----------



## officerripley (Dec 2, 2020)

john danson said:


> Sad ? With everything going on now I'd love to ditch my mask and take a trip back to 1958


Not me. The problem with too many of the "good" ol' days is that they were only good for just certain sectors of the population (usually only if your skin was the "right" color and you relieved yourself standing up).


----------



## oldman (Dec 2, 2020)

I think many of us have some great memories of the days gone by. I would give every dime that I have to go back and do it again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 2, 2020)

oldman said:


> I think many of us have some great memories of the days gone by. I would give every dime that I have to go back and do it again.


And I'd be right there with you!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Not me. The problem with too many of the "good" ol' days is that they were only good for just certain sectors of the population (usually only if your skin was the "right" color and you relieved yourself standing up).


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## oldman (Dec 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My thoughts exactly.


I agree that some people didn’t fair as well as others. We all know how unfair blacks and some other groups weren’t treated equally. But, since we are only stating how it was for us only, it truly was a great era for me and those around me.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Of course she would be still married!  The guy had excellent taste!
> No red lipstick for me either.  Back then it was TANGEE, remember?


You can still buy Tangee...from Vermont Country Store.  Its still my fav lipstick.


----------



## john danson (Dec 2, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Not me. The problem with too many of the "good" ol' days is that they were only good for just certain sectors of the population (usually only if your skin was the "right" color and you relieved yourself standing up).


There's good and bad in every era.It's called social evolution.But we never locked our doors,there was no drug epidemic.We had neighborhood schools without metal detectors ,police  or fear of mass shootings etc.While times may not have been easier,most  people were generally happier and life was less manic in 1958.After living through 2020's riots,pandemic and politics I'd love to go back,maybe not permanently but certainly for a break from now.To each their own.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2020)

john danson said:


> I dunno,1958 doesn't look so bad right now.


People always want to be somewhere else.  It's escapism.


----------



## john danson (Dec 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> People always want to be somewhere else.  It's escapism.


Not always,but books,movies etc. are all escapism.Can't think of a better time for some healthy escapism than 2020.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 2, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> More power to her if it makes her happy. I would like to know more though such as do they have a TV from that era and do they have a laptop or desktop.


That Kitchenaid lift-bowl mixer certainly isn't from the '50s.   

My memories as a kid were the '60s and early '70s, so I'd need some avocado green appliances.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> My memories as a kid were the '60s and early '70s, so I'd need some avocado green appliances.


My bathtub, sink and toilet in the main bathroom are avocado green.  If you want to come and pick them up, they are yours, as long as you replace them with something else.  I'm tired of them.  Grin.  I do like colored appliance better than boring white.

I was a kid in the '50s.  When I was little our bathtub was the tub my mom did the laundry in.  She had a wringer washer in the bathroom.  There was only an old white toilet and no sink. To fill up the laundry tub she ran a hose from the kitchen sink.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 2, 2020)

We had to lock our doors when I was a kid. 

As to "many people being generally happier": one of the worst riots in US history was in NYC in 1863; people were protesting being drafted into the Union army (unless you could afford the $300 to pay off the draft board). 

Then there was the polio epidemic, espec. the summer of 1955; a friend who's a few years older remembers his mother sobbing when she was afraid he & his brothers had gotten polio. 

My uncle used to say, "Everyone keeps talking about how great job opportunities were after WW2; well, not for everybody, especially not for me!" (Uncle was kinda trapped in a rural area due to caring for elderly parents so couldn't move to where those famed opportunities were.) 

And a lot of black vets were denied--it was always done sneakily of course--attending college on the G.I. bill after WW2; the colleges came up with every excuse in the world for not admitting them.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Our house was built in the mid 50s.  Pink bathtub and sinks.  One look at them and I knew if we bought the house they'd have to go.  And go they did.  Neutral white, thank you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 2, 2020)

She looks great, ought to be on television. But it is hard to believe...no modern appliances, bad TV, etc.
She's not working? How long can they live like this?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Then there was the polio epidemic, espec. the summer of 1955; a friend who's a few years older remembers his mother sobbing when she was afraid he & his brothers had gotten polio.


One of my friends in high school had polio when she was a kid.  Her left arm just hung there.  It was completely useless.  She was one of the sweetest persons I've known.  At 16 she suddenly died in a diabetic coma.  They didn't even know she was diabetic.  I was fortunate to have gotten the polio vaccination when I was in grade school.  It saved a lot of us from Denise's fate.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 2, 2020)

Ok, Let's all time travel back to 1958!  Who's with me?
It was sweet and simple, INCREDIBLE  music from Motown, Wolfman Jack, drag racing,  cherry cokes, hot rods, chicken every Sunday, draggin' Main, long skirts with petticoats, bobby sox, pointed bras, baseball games, GREAT CARS, street dances, patriotism, rock and roll,  FUN, FUN, FUN!!!!


----------



## oldman (Dec 2, 2020)

Have you ever seen the “Twilight Zone” show where this man becomes exhausted with the rat race and on his way home, he dozes off, but when he awakens, the train stops at a town in the past named Willoughby and he does this for a few different nights. Then, one evening he decides to stay. At the end of the show, it shows a hearse driving away with the sign on the back of it reading “Willoughby and Sons Funeral Home?”

I though Rod Serling had a very creative mind. Stephen King’s most influential writer.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2020)

One of my favorite TZone episodes @oldman


----------



## Gaer (Dec 2, 2020)

oldman said:


> Have you ever seen the “Twilight Zone” show where this man becomes exhausted with the rat race and on his way home, he dozes off, but when he awakens, the train stops at a town in the past named Willoughby and he does this for a few different nights. Then, one evening he decides to stay. At the end of the show, it shows a hearse driving away with the sign on the back of it reading “Willoughby and Sons Funeral Home?”
> 
> I though Rod Serling had a very creative mind. Stephen King’s most influential writer.


One of my very favorite Twilight Zone episodes too!
Point taken!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 2, 2020)

Liberty said:


> You can still buy Tangee...from Vermont Country Store.  Its still my fav lipstick.


Yes, but you can't get the cake mascara, can you?   Where did she find that?  
Actually what we had back then wa Maybelline  mascara in a little tube.  Came out THICK!  That stuff was GREAT!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Ok, Let's all time travel back to 1958!  Who's with me?
> It was sweet and simple, INCREDIBLE  music from Motown, Wolfman Jack, drag racing,  cherry cokes, hot rods, chicken every Sunday, draggin' Main, long skirts with petticoats, bobby sox, pointed bras, baseball games, GREAT CARS, street dances, patriotism, rock and roll,  FUN, FUN, FUN!!!!


Hope you all have a great time and let me know how it turned out.  The only good thing about traveling back to that time for me would be I would get to see my parents again.  I'd rather go forward and see them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Ok, Let's all time travel back to 1958!  Who's with me?
> It was sweet and simple, INCREDIBLE  music from Motown, Wolfman Jack, drag racing,  cherry cokes, hot rods, chicken every Sunday, draggin' Main, long skirts with petticoats, bobby sox, pointed bras, baseball games, GREAT CARS, street dances, patriotism, rock and roll,  FUN, FUN, FUN!!!!


I'm with you, Gaer! 

Just so you know the first thing I'm buying is a few bullet bras!

In addition to all that you mentioned, we'll rent a 1958 Austin Healey and cruise around listening to all the great music that filled the air back then!







Edited to add proper period car to post.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 2, 2020)

Go to my corner drugstore that made the greatest malts and sundaes I still dream about today. Very old wood floors, wood & wire tables and chairs, pay phone booth and a middle age blonde that chewed gum relentlessly that was the soda attendant.


----------



## john danson (Dec 3, 2020)

officerripley said:


> We had to lock our doors when I was a kid.
> 
> As to "many people being generally happier": one of the worst riots in US history was in NYC in 1863; people were protesting being drafted into the Union army (unless you could afford the $300 to pay off the draft board).
> 
> ...


Thought we were talking about 1958,not the Civil War


----------



## john danson (Dec 3, 2020)

1958. I'd hop the Erie Limited straight to NY and catch Miles Davis and John Coltrane at the Village Vanguard.That is right after drinking a cherry phosphate with my friends at the corner drugstore.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2020)

1958...the year I got out of the Army and drove from Paso Robles, CA to Norwich, NY. We loaded up my 1950 Woody Chevy station wagon with all our possessions, a 2 month old baby and a puppy. God, we were crazy. Anyway, we got to travel most of Rt. 66 and only had one problem with the car. What a time we had.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 3, 2020)

I think it's an "idealized" version of 1958.  You could also live an " idealized" version of 1758, if you wanted to. She and her family seem happy with recreating 1958, so why not?
One thing got me, though, was when she talked about how her "grandparents" lived. in 1958.  Having lived through 1958, it's a jolt to think I'm "gramps".


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 8, 2020)

Her Chevy is actually a `55-I know because that was my first car. Hubby had a `57 and his brother had a `56. When we got married,we had a `51, souped up and "raked",and a `61.


----------

